# Word for the day  misogyny



## Josiah (Mar 1, 2015)

mi·sog·y·ny


məˈsäjənē/


noun


dislike of, contempt for, or ingrained prejudice against women.


"she felt she was struggling against thinly disguised misogyny"


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 1, 2015)

Still widely practised; unfortunately; therefore still in common use!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 1, 2015)

I would like to think that misogyny is limited only to a relatively small population of emotional damaged men, but I'm now beginning to wonder if the remarkable expansion of women's role in western society hasn't prompted a backlash on the part of many men who feel that their status has been lowered.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 1, 2015)

I think you are right to a degree; but the backlash tends to come from men who always were that way inclined; now the tend to become demeaning, and controlling, IMO.
To be avoided like the plague!


----------



## Josiah (Mar 1, 2015)

There appears to be no word (I may be wrong) comparable to misogyny which means dislike or prejudice against men. And yet the phenomenon certainly exists. I wonder why?


----------



## Lon (Mar 1, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> I would like to think that misogyny is limited only to a relatively small population of emotional damaged men, but I'm now beginning to wonder if the remarkable expansion of women's role in western society hasn't prompted a backlash on the part of many men who feel that their status has been lowered.



What a coincidence. I just watched a good doco about Susan B. Anthony last night.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 1, 2015)

xxx


----------



## AprilT (Mar 1, 2015)

Josiah09 said:


> There appears to be no word (I may be wrong) comparable to misogyny which means dislike or prejudice against men. And yet the phenomenon certainly exists. I wonder why?



The word equivalent for the female is misandry.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks April.


----------

